# 210 Gallon Male Show Tank



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

Starting my 210 gallon show tank build. Just purchased the tank a few days ago and hoping to have it done in a few weeks!

The tank is 72"Lx24"Wx30"H with starfire glass.

First I'm working on building the stand. The stand is 72"x24"x31"

Still have some more work to do. I'm going to wrap the stand in plywood, attach doors, mount a light inside the stand, attach trim and paint the stand.


----------



## boomer92 (Apr 17, 2013)

Enjoy following these builds, keep the updates coming, enjoy!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

Finished wrapping the stand. Next step getting ready for paint, cutting the doors and adding the trim.


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

Another busy day preparing for setup.

Purchased some rocks from a landscaping company. They're Trap Boulders for 12 cents/lb. I bought a bunch of extra, but still totaled 450lbs! Not a bad deal for $50 compared to my LFS. I wanted to grab a few bigger rocks but the 28" height of my tank made me nervous for placement.

Bought 150lbs of Red Flint PFS. Took a few hours, but I scrubbed the rocks and rinsed the sand until the water was crystal clear.

Lastly I started to plumb the filtration, built the dursos and the spray bar. Still have much more work to do, but currently waiting on a few online orders to deliver.

Even had a chance to pick up a 20+ juvenile syno petricola too!!

The landscaping yard had a great selection ranging in all sizes! Had to pass up on a few beauty's.

























Rocks all washed and scrubbed.

















Red Flint PFS and washing

















Building the spray bars using 3/4" pvc. I used 45's to bring the spray bar to the back of the tank

























Dual Durso's









Ball check valve









Manifold 









Unions on the sump









Plumbing coming together









Bought 20+ synos about 1-1.5" for $100. Getting them growing in my 10 gal fry tank with hopes to get them into the 210.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## FredTheFishHead (Jul 15, 2014)

I like the set-up! Really coming along. But why the ball valve? I find they get pretty noisy and if you get your return over the water height, a small drilled hole will break the siphon just fine if (when) the power fails.


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

FredTheFishHead said:


> I like the set-up! Really coming along. But why the ball valve? I find they get pretty noisy and if you get your return over the water height, a small drilled hole will break the siphon just fine if (when) the power fails.


My return lines will be completely submerged so it might be a challenge to keep some water from siphoning back into the sump when my power dies. My overflow box is quite large as well and I'm being cautious to ensure that my sump will not overflow. The ball check valve is a true union so I can always remove it if the noise becomes and issue. Thanks for the heads up though, I will keep an eye one it.


----------



## boomer92 (Apr 17, 2013)

Rocks are perfect! Gonna look good......


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

Started painting the back of the aquarium, finished wrapping the stand and cutting the overflow. Getting ready to paint the stand and finish adding the trim and doors.


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

Finished painting the aquarium. Took 4 coats!

























Finished painting the stand.

























Finally got the tank on the stand, it took 4 of us just to lift it up 30 inches! I started the plumbing as soon as I had the tank on the stand.
]

































I then started to prepare the aquascape outside of the aquarium first to make things easier on me.

















Added the sand and started filling with water.









Set up the electrical and added a light for the sump.

















All set up! Soon I will start getting the filter ready for fish. I have been getting filter media ready for a month or some now.









I still need to put the doors on and add the trim around the bottom of the tank. I haven't decided yet but I might build a hood too. I'm happy with the progress and eager to move my 75 gal fish into their new home.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

You've been busy! Looks awesome.


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

Very good looking set up :thumb:


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> You've been busy! Looks awesome.


The girlfriend was out of town for a week...Project time!


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

My next project will be adding a refugium inside the stand that runs off the same pump and filter. I picked up this custom 20 gal acrylic. 24"L x 15"W x 12"H. It has a 1" overflow and a 1/2" return. The front is a little scratched, but it shouldn't take too long to have it looking new in no time. I was extremely pleased with the dimensions of tank for my Africans!


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

great looking tank


----------



## Burner460 (Jul 24, 2014)

so effing cool...


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

Does anyone have some advice on my current stock list....

There is a few more fish I'd like to add and I might eliminate a few of my currents.

These fish range from 3"-8" right now and I know plenty will get much larger and they all are confirmed males:
1	Aulonocara Rubescens Albino
1	Aulonocara Dragonblood
1	Aulonocara jacobfreibergi (Undu Reef) Albino
1	Aulonocara Jacobfreibergi Otter Point
1	Aulonocara Kandeense
1	Aulonocara koningsi Mbenji 'Blue Regal'
1	Aulonocara Lwanda
2	Aulonocara maulana Bicolor 500
2	Aulonocara maylandi
2	Aulonocara OB
2	Aulonocara Rubescens
2	Aulonocara Stuartgranti Maleri
1	Aulonocara stuartgranti Ngara Flametail
2	Aulonocara stuartgranti Usisya Flavescent
1	Champsochromis Caeruleus
1	Chilotilapia rhoadesii
1	Copadichromis Azureus
1	Copadichromis borleyi Kadango 
1	Copadichromis trimaculatus 
1	Cyrtocara moorii Blue Dolphin
1	Dimidiochromis Kiwinge
1	Fossorochromis rostratus 
1	Naevochromis chrysogaster
1	Nimbochromis fuscotaeniatus
1	Nimbochromis livingstonii
1	Nimbochromis venustus
1	Nyassachromis Boadzulu Kanchedza
1	Otopharynx Lithobates
1	Placidochromis electra
2	Placidochromis Phenochilus Tanzania
1	Protomelas marginatus
1	Protomelas sp. Steveni Taiwan Reef
1	Protomelas Taeniolatus
1	Sciaenochromis Ahli
1	Tramitichromis sp. Intermedius


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions?


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> What are the dimensions?


72L x 24W x 29H


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

This week I started to get the refugium plumbed and ready to go. Fish will be added soon!

The stand build for an acrylic 24Lx11Hx14D 
~16 gallons

































Plumbing the refugium with a 1/2" return and 1" overflow

























All hooked up and running with water


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

Working on a few final projects as I wait for the tank to cycle. I have started to build a canopy and a media reactor for my carbon and purigen.

Here's a pic of the media reactor. I don't plan to run a lot of carbon but I have a small space in the bottom. The top chamber is for the purigen about 250ml. The water will flow from the bottom through the carbon up through the purigen and back to my sump. Sorry I did not get many pictures during this process since it was a lot of trial and error.









I started to build a canopy that was really slim because I only run LEDs and do not like the tall bulky canopies. I still have to attach the top, sand the plugs, add the trim/hardware and finish painting.

















































Light bars to hold my LEDs a few inches off my lid









Test Fit









Front door mounted

















Lights on









Full moon lights


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

Keep the updates comin! This tank is BEAutiful.


----------



## smiller613 (Aug 3, 2014)

:thumb: opcorn:


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

Finally got a few of the fish in! Only put in 14 of the bigger ones or fully colored fish. I still have quite a few coloring up in my 75 that should be ready soon once I'm sure the filter can handle it.

Here's the stock list so far:
Aulonocara Dragonblood
Aulonocara Lwanda
Aulonocara Rubescens
Aulonocara Stuartgranti Maleri
Champsochromis Caeruleus
Copadichromis borleyi Kadango 
Cyrtocara moorii Blue Dolphin
Dimidiochromis Kiwinge
Nimbochromis livingstonii
Nimbochromis venustus
Nyassachromis Boadzulu Kanchedza
Otopharynx Lithobates
Placidochromis Phenochilus Tanzania
Protomelas Taeniolatus


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Great stuff!


----------



## jalz1222 (Apr 4, 2014)

Wowowwowo man you did a great job, this is amazing !!!!
When you put the rocks in the tank, did you put them straight on top of the bottom glass ? Or did you put anything under the rocks ?


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

jalz1222 said:


> Wowowwowo man you did a great job, this is amazing !!!!
> When you put the rocks in the tank, did you put them straight on top of the bottom glass ? Or did you put anything under the rocks ?


Thanks!

I put the rocks right on the glass and then filled the sand around them. They are way to heavy for the fish to move so I wasn't worried about putting anything else down before the rocks.


----------



## aimar fish (Sep 13, 2014)

Bravo!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd shoot for 18 fish, especially if any of them mature over 6".


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> I'd shoot for 18 fish, especially if any of them mature over 6".


I have roughly 10-15 more fish I plan to add in the next wave. Should be somewhere around 40-45 when all is said and done. What's a good number of fish to have?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

18 total


----------



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

My tank is 31" tall and if I could change one thing it would be to make it 24" tall.

Is a real PITA to have to use a step ladder and at times BBQ tongs to reach things in the bottom of the tank.

Tank stand is not short and even at 6'4" tall myself, I wind up with abrasions and bruises under my arms and on my chest when I have to struggle to reach large rocks to reposition them.

Would love to hear how you deal with the issue!

I have around 35 adult Mbuna, Haps and 2 BN Plecos and one happy go lucky Clown Loach. It is common for me to have 5-7 females holding at any given time. Most fry are eaten but at the moment there are at least 12 babies of various ages growing out. Helps that there is some 400+#s of Arkansas Field Rock for hiding in my 240 gallon.

Some will say the tank is overstocked but they are all healthy, active, breeding like fiends. There is very little aggression, not a single nipped fin in the whole tank.


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

biglove said:


> My tank is 31" tall and if I could change one thing it would be to make it 24" tall.
> 
> Is a real PITA to have to use a step ladder and at times BBQ tongs to reach things in the bottom of the tank.
> 
> ...


I use a 6 ft ladder to move things around at the bottom of the tank like large rocks and the sand substrate. For the small rocks and hard to reach things I purchased a Coralife Aqua tongs which seem to work out fairly well and keep my arm dry. I also have two powerheads that move 1600 GPH each that push food and fish waste up towards the overflow which helps keep the bottom fairly clean. Fortunately I have all males so I don't have to worry about catching holding females which is very nice!


----------



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. Your tank looks great!


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

Starting to get the rest of the fish in and even a couple of new ones!


----------



## uditvikramgoswami (Oct 9, 2014)

great... my wishes are with you..,,


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Great stuff, looking forward to updates


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

Somehow I missed this thread and just got to enjoy viewing the 3 pages of the progress, wow, what a tank, it looks awesome!!

Can you tell me what the refugium is intended for? I'ts behind doors right, so not readily available for viewing unless you open the door? Is that a grow out/time out type tank since it's hooked up to the same water supply as the sump and main tank? It couldn't be a hospital tank since it has the same water supply right? Never heard of a refugium, I was curious about that.

Thanks for sharing all of this, fascinating.


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

Austinite said:


> Somehow I missed this thread and just got to enjoy viewing the 3 pages of the progress, wow, what a tank, it looks awesome!!
> 
> Can you tell me what the refugium is intended for? I'ts behind doors right, so not readily available for viewing unless you open the door? Is that a grow out/time out type tank since it's hooked up to the same water supply as the sump and main tank? It couldn't be a hospital tank since it has the same water supply right? Never heard of a refugium, I was curious about that.
> 
> Thanks for sharing all of this, fascinating.


I use the refugium to grow out some of my smaller males before I put them in the big tank. I also like to add 3-5 fish to the main tank at a time, so this allows me to purchase 1-2 fish and keep them in the refugium in until I have a larger number of fish to to add to the main tank. Helps reduce the aggression and doesn't force me to pass up a nice fish!


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

New update from this weekend.

I have removed a few fish due to aggression issues and the tank is currently aggression free! It's been a slow process to keep finding fish that don't throw off the balance and cause all h*** to break loose, but things are working great right now. :thumb:


----------



## 3000GT (Jan 18, 2014)

So, how many fish do you have in the tank, and are you done with stocking?


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

3000GT said:


> So, how many fish do you have in the tank, and are you done with stocking?


Here's the stock list as of tonight. 27 Malawians, 2 Synos and 2 bushynose plecos.

Aulonocara jacobfreibergi (Undu Reef) Albino
Aulonocara koningsi Mbenji ''Blue Regal''
Aulonocara Lwanda
2 Aulonocara OB
2 Aulonocara Stuartgranti Maleri
Champsochromis Caeruleus
Copadichromis Azureus
Copadichromis borleyi Kadango 
Copadichromis trimaculatus 
Cyrtocara moorii ''Blue Dolphin''
Dimidiochromis Kiwinge
Fossorochromis rostratus
Nimbochromis fuscotaeniatus
Nimbochromis livingstonii
Nimbochromis venustus
Nyassachromis Boadzulu Kanchedza
Otopharynx Lithobates
Placidochromis electra
Placidochromis Phenochilus Tanzania
Protomelas sp. ''Steveni Imperial'' Likoma ''Tangerine Tiger''
Protomelas sp. ''Steveni Taiwan'' Taiwanee Reef
Protomelas spilonatus "Mara Rocks"
Protomelas Taeniolatus
Sciaenochromis Ahli
Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius"


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

A video from last night with my current stock!


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

I noticed your Azureus is not that colorful. I'm very disappointed in mine. I have three, and have never kept them before. I know one is female as it's holding, but the other two have no color at all. Blah.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

ldregz said:


> New update from this weekend.
> 
> I have removed a few fish due to aggression issues and the tank is currently aggression free!


Curious, what species did you remove?
Your tank is stunning. Good work!


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

Mudkicker said:


> ldregz said:
> 
> 
> > New update from this weekend.
> ...


Here are the fish I removed:

Aulonocara Rubescens Albino - Consistently hid in the upper corner 
Aulonocara Dragonblood - Was overly aggressive
Aulonocara Jacobfreibergi Otter Point - Sold to another breeder
Aulonocara Kandeense - Was too timid
Aulonocara Rubescens - Pulled for my breeding tank
Naevochromis chrysogaster - Was too timid
Protomelas marginatus - Lost color


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

Austinite said:


> I noticed your Azureus is not that colorful. I'm very disappointed in mine. I have three, and have never kept them before. I know one is female as it's holding, but the other two have no color at all. Blah.


My Azureus is stud, he is very colorful! Not sure if you're seeing the right fish in the video. I'll try to take some better photos of him tonight and post them.


----------



## KempDesign (Feb 27, 2014)

Beautiful tank. Thanks for sharing. I'm currently building a 210 for Mbunas. Your photos really helped!


----------

